# Have you ever had medical treatment in the U.K -- Can't remember all the GP Surgeries



## Clibnarii (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

My query regards the Tier 4 student VISA, although I believe this question applies to all U.K Visas now. I am referring to the “Have you ever had medical treatment in the U.K” field of the visa application.
You see, I was a student at a University in the U.K from October 2006 to August 2011 and the returned to study for a master’s degree from October 2013 to June 2014

Now during my previous time in the U.K I was never hospitalized or had any serious ailment I needed treatment for but did visit the GP on various occasions, since I changed accommodation I also was registered at various GP surgeries.
The problem is that during my earlier period studying in the U.K from Oct 2006 to Aug 2011 I can only remember one of the GP surgeries I was registered with, I called them got the dates I was registered with them and the occasions on which I visited them. I also recalled the GP surgery I was registered with during my more recent stay in the U.K (Oct 2013 to June 2014) and I called them up and got my time registered with them, as well as the days I visited them on.

However, my memory fails me as to which surgeries I was registered with between Oct 2006 to November 2010 and Again from January 2011 to August 2011. I do know however I did visit other GP surgeries on a few occasions during these periods.

Should I simply put in the data which I have and say that I don’t remember where I was registered during Oct 2006 – Nov 2010 and from January to August 2011? I would state however that I did visit GP surgeries during this time and did avail of medical care, nothing serious though, just a few visits, no major treatment.

Or will the UKBA reject my application saying that this is incomplete information?
My course starts in mid September, so am a bit pressed for time. I was wondering if anyone had any advice

Cheers
Clibnarii


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you sure you're eligible for another Tier 4 visa? What is your field of study? It looks like you have already exceeded the 5 year limit on studying in the UK and there only a few areas in which you are allowed to study beyond 5 years.


----------



## Clibnarii (Aug 18, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Are you sure you're eligible for another Tier 4 visa? What is your field of study? It looks like you have already exceeded the 5 year limit on studying in the UK and there only a few areas in which you are allowed to study beyond 5 years.


 Doing Medicine, I believe that doesn't count against the 5 year limit.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's fine then.
Don't worry about all the treatments received. Just do your best.


----------



## Clibnarii (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, I did remember a couple of GP surgeries I was registered with so I phoned them up and I found out I was registered with one of them from Nov 2009 to Dec 2010 and Registered at the other from November 2013 onward, when I was doing my masters degree (Oct 2013 to May 2014). They also managed to tell me, on the phone, the dates which I had visited them.

Unfortunately I don't recall where I was registered between October 2006 to November 2009 and From January 2010 to August 2011. In Aug 2011 I finished my undergraduate studies and left the U.K. I do know however that I did visit GP surgeries during these periods i.e Oct 2006-Nov 2011 and Jan 2011 - Aug 2011.

Would it be O.K to give them the dates I have and tell them that although I visited GP surgeries during the other periods I am not able to recall which ones they were?

I really want to hear your opinions on this, cheers.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats fine. They'll understand that you dont remember every detail, they know you would have used GP services having lived in the country so long as a student. They are more looking for major planned surgery, using NHS when you were not entitled such as tourists etc.


----------

